# Can't read CompactFlash card via card reader



## DwainDibley (May 22, 2008)

I've just received a 'vintage' Nikon Coolpix E950 digicam (the one with the swivelling body halves!), and have just taken a few test shots with it but when I put its CompactFlash card into my card reader it simply asks me if I want to format the card.  I can't connect the camera to my PC as a) I don't have the cable, and b) it's a creaky old serial connection! :lmao:

I've tried formatting the memory card in the camera to no avail, and when I click 'yes' to format the card in my PC it starts to format the card but then bombs out with an error.  I've tried formatting it in FAT32 and FAT with the same result.  I've also tried this with other CF cards from other cameras too.

This may be a silly question, but would my card reader be faulty?  Is there anything else I can try to transfer pictures to my PC from the CF card or is it time for a new card reader?

Edit:  It's a multi-card reader, and it reads SD/MS etc. cards fine.


----------



## Garbz (May 22, 2008)

I point at the USB cable first. Especially if it has a USB type B mini connector on the back. While working with USB for a team project we went through 4 cables in one semester damaged only by plugging and unplugging, so try replacing that first.

And card readers are cheap which also means poorly built. I have had to replace mine too. Now I bought an internal one to get rid of the usb cable problem.


----------



## tirediron (May 22, 2008)

Do you have another card to verify against?  Might be a bad pin causing a card fault...


----------



## DwainDibley (May 23, 2008)

I've tried a different USB cable and different CF cards but with no avail.  I bet it is my reader that's at fault, certainly the CF part of it!  

I've found a temporary workaround though - I put the 950's CF card in my 300D and use it as a rather expensive 'card reader' until my replacement card reader arrives hopefully tomorrow.  

Off topic - I'm quite pleased with the results from the 2mp 9-year old Coolpix 950 - just goes to show how lens quality is always better than number of megapixels, and it's excellent macro pics too!


----------

